# Very pregnant cat help



## Vikki1985

We went away on holiday and our cat managed to get out which we weren't informed of, we went away again and got back to a very pregnant lady!
I believe she would now be 64 days, swollen nipples, lots of kitten movement etc. she keeps showing signs that she is going into labour and then goes back to scoffing her face!
She is perfectly happy, has a nesting box and a cupboard prepared for her, she has been in the cupboard a few times today digging up the blankets.
Just wondering if anyone can shed any light - is it normal to show signs and then nothing? She was also sick late last night but its just undigested food I'm guessing from her trying to eat to much with not a lot of room?
Any advice would be great 
Thanks


----------



## catcoonz

This is all normal, they like to ensure the nesting box is comfy ready for birth.
Have you noticed any other signs, like her belly dropped low so the sides of her looks thinner?


----------



## Vikki1985

Yes her belly has dropped and she has bulges under her nipples - milk? Sorry if I sound stupid! Not had any experience


----------



## Laurac

How old is she?


----------



## catcoonz

you need to watch for the mucus plug if you manage to see if, girls do tend to clear this up very quickly. Other signs are waves of her tummy, panting and growling.


----------



## Vikki1985

She is almost 3. She has been to the vet once we realised and is in good health - the vet agrees with our rough dates


----------



## Vikki1985

Thanks catcoonz, I've done lots of research but wanted to ask people who have experience


----------



## tigerboo

I take it this is her first?


----------



## dougal22

Vikki1985 said:


> She is almost 3. She has been to the vet once we realised and is in good health - the vet agrees with our rough dates


Nearly 3 years old and not spayed?


----------



## Vikki1985

Yes her first, she has always been a house cat


----------



## Laurac

Prudence will be along soon


----------



## catcoonz

At least you have dates to go by.
Remember no question is stupid, its only stupid if you dont ask and are sat worrying.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Take a look at this and let us know what it's like compared to the video...

Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube


----------



## Vikki1985

dougal22 said:


> Nearly 3 years old and not spayed?


No as she is a house cat and when discussed with vet we were told she was fine unless we wanted to allow her out. Our previous cat was spayed but was unfortunately killed by a car hence tinx being a house cat


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou Samantha, your a star. xx


----------



## spid

it's a pity she got out - 3 is a bit old for a first litter, it's amazing she hasn't been poorly with all the calling you are very, very lucky she hasn't had pyomytra - but sounds like she is due very soon. Cat's will do what they do. Keep a good watch and keep us informed.,


----------



## catcoonz

Vikki1985 said:


> No as she is a house cat and when discussed with vet we were told she was fine unless we wanted to allow her out. Our previous cat was spayed but was unfortunately killed by a car hence tinx being a house cat


ohhh, gosh, did your vet not tell you the health risks of pyometra with a female keeping coming into season?


----------



## tigerboo

How did she manage to get out?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

In shock that the vet recommended that 

So OP, it's been a smooth pregnancy then? What are your plans for her after she gives birth? Will you be spaying her eventually?


----------



## Vikki1985

:-( I feel like I have done something bad, no risks were explained to us! I'm just trying to work out how to add an image of her now. I can't see any contractions


----------



## Vikki1985

She will be spayed after this litter, I ave just read the risks which I wasn't informed of previously and I won't risk her getting out again!


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> How did she manage to get out?


Our cat sitter left a door open for too long and didn't tell us she had been out


----------



## spid

it's your vet you need to be cross with - the risks could have been huge! He obviously knows nothing about cats!


----------



## catcoonz

your vet should have told you all the health risks, whats done is done so we will all advise you and hope for a smooth delivery.


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> :-( I feel like I have done something bad, no risks were explained to us! I'm just trying to work out how to add an image of her now. I can't see any contractions


You want to change vets op,pyo is serious for cats thy can die.

Your girl sounds close if shes nesting.


----------



## dougal22

Vikki1985 said:


> No as she is a house cat and when discussed with vet we were told she was fine unless we wanted to allow her out. Our previous cat was spayed but was unfortunately killed by a car hence tinx being a house cat


It's more luck than judgement that your cat hasn't developed pyo before now.

Your vet sounds clueless


----------



## Vikki1985

Thanks, she's my baby so I'm now worried but I think I have everything I need to hand and our local emergency vets number just in case! She's being a monster and getting up every time I try to take a photo


----------



## Laurac

Do vets like that seriously exist in this day and age? Wow.


----------



## catcoonz

Please change vets, if your vet doesnt know standard health risks with an unneutered female at 3yrs old he/she is in the wrong job.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> Thanks, she's my baby so I'm now worried but I think I have everything I need to hand and our local emergency vets number just in case! She's being a monster and getting up every time I try to take a photo


Well it sounds like you're prepared, so that's good  is she quite large?


----------



## Laurac

Will you report your vet to the RVC - of if you want one of us to do it we will - as this is gross malpractice and very serious.


----------



## Vikki1985

I hope this works - best image I can get right now


----------



## Vikki1985

Laurac said:


> Will you report your vet to the RVC - of if you want one of us to do it we will - as this is gross malpractice and very serious.


My husband is looking into it now, he is extremely p****d off!


----------



## tigerboo

I cant get nothing.


----------



## simplysardonic

Vikki1985 said:


> Our cat sitter left a door open for too long and didn't tell us she had been out




I'd change your cat sitter as well as your vet!


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok how do I add a pic?


----------



## Laurac

Vikki1985 said:


> My husband is looking into it now, he is extremely p****d off!


There are some exceptionally experienced and respected breeders on here - I am sure they would draft a letter to the RVC for you.


----------



## dougal22

Laurac said:


> Will you report your vet to the RVC - of if you want one of us to do it we will - as this is gross malpractice and very serious.


I'd be more than happy to report him/her. A vet dispensing advice not to spay a cat because it's an indoor cat, endangering the cat's life. FFS


----------



## Vikki1985

My husbands uncles son (cousin) is a vet the other side of the country and he is currently on the phone to his dad getting his details. Thank you though - my husband is one who wants to deal with it and see it through but I have informed him we can come here for advice


----------



## spid

Vikki1985 said:


> Ok how do I add a pic?


go to reply, click the paperclip and follow instructions


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Here you go, you gotta use the IMG code


----------



## Vikki1985




----------



## Vikki1985

Thanks just found it


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Try to get the photo up, you can sort your vet out later but for now lets concentrate on your girl.
> 
> I hope the emergency vet number isnt the same vet.


No it's a different vet!


----------



## Laurac

This is truly astounding. Please let us know what the RVC say. It would be awful if any other members were using the same vet.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She's very beautiful by the way 

So what is she doing now? Any changes?


----------



## spid

pretty kitty, but very slight - I hope she only has a couple in there. Have a look at natural Instinct raw food - fantastic for putting weight on cats, and great quality too. DOn't restrict her food and good luck. Don't let her push for more than 20mins - or it's off to the vets for an emergency c-section.


----------



## tigerboo

So now we have 3 cats we have to watch out for.


----------



## dougal22

OP - not sure if you've seen this http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html

The cat in the photo looks small/young


----------



## Laurac

Thanks for the picture. It was invaluable.


----------



## Vikki1985

She is a small cat, I think there are only a couple although her belly looks huge. She seems agitated - if I try to stroke her she attacks :-( she is shut in our room with everything she needs and has been for a few days so I have left her for an hour to see what happens - is this ok? I've read she will shout in labour and our house is rubbish at sound proofing so will hear her


----------



## dougal22

Laurac said:


> Thanks for the picture. It was invaluable.


Aren't they all


----------



## catcoonz

tigerboo said:


> So now we have 3 cats we have to watch out for.


well you maybe on 3 but im on mobile contact to simone so have 4, luckily her's isnt due until the same day my queen is.
(so i could be on 5 )


----------



## Jiskefet

Laurac said:


> Do vets like that seriously exist in this day and age? Wow.


Unfortunately, they do....... :mad5:

Thank goodness she has not suffered any consequences, so far, and under the circumstances, this pregnancy may even be a good thing, as Vikki now gets all the information she needs to make the right decisions for her beloved cat.


----------



## dougal22

Vikki1985 said:


> She is a small cat, I think there are only a couple although her belly looks huge. She seems agitated - if I try to stroke her she attacks :-( she is shut in our room with everything she needs and has been for a few days so I have left her for an hour to see what happens - is this ok? I've read she will shout in labour and *our house is rubbish at sound proofing so will hear her*


I should hope you do hear her. You NEED to hear her in case she's in trouble.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> She is a small cat, I think there are only a couple although her belly looks huge. She seems agitated - if I try to stroke her she attacks :-( she is shut in our room with everything she needs and has been for a few days so I have left her for an hour to see what happens - is this ok? I've read she will shout in labour and our house is rubbish at sound proofing so will hear her


It's probably safer if you stay in the same room but watch from a distance, sometimes by sound you can't tell enough, you need a visual of her.


----------



## catcoonz

There is a chance she will be quiet, mine was and i woke to a litter of kittens.
Let her rest and if you need any advise please ask.
Do get that vet sorted though.


----------



## Vikki1985

Thank you, I'm going to check on her in 5 mins...we are sat hear (not) watching the tv! Both if us are on the edge of our seats


----------



## catcoonz

Did you watch the link? if so is your girl showing any of these signs.


----------



## tigerboo

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's probably safer if you stay in the same room but watch from a distance, sometimes by sound you can't tell enough, you need a visual of her.


I agree with sam i tried putting tiger in a quiet room on her own but it was no good she wanted to be with all of us at the time.


----------



## OrientalSlave

She should be spayed as soon after her kittens as the vet will do it for her heath. Unspayed she is at risk of pyometra, and with having been unspayed for so long her risk of breast cancer has been increased. Someone may accidentally let her out again, as well.


----------



## Laurac

It is so important that the RVC know about the vet. Promise you will talk to them. It would be awful if other cat owners had to go through the same anguish as you due to this vets selfish negligence.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Aw bless her! She looks adorable, like my Pixie! (Also a house cat! She's spayed)

I think vets often don't know enough about cats as a species - they work with lots of different species and all too often, they assume cats to be the same as dogs :skep: I have heard that some people think it's less necessary to neuter dogs as there can be more complications from doing so - maybe your vet got mixed up with dogs (I think they do, just look at the advice they give about diet and the amount of cereal-filled foods they sell!)

I hope your little girl hasn't got too many babies in there but I am sure they will be well loved and looked after when they arrive


----------



## dougal22

Treaclesmum said:


> Aw bless her! She looks adorable, like my Pixie! (Also a house cat! She's spayed)
> 
> I think vets often don't know enough about cats as a species - they work with lots of different species and all too often, they assume cats to be the same as dogs :skep: I have heard that some people think it's less necessary to neuter dogs as there can be more complications from doing so - maybe your vet got mixed up with dogs (I think they do, just look at the advice they give about diet and the amount of cereal-filled foods they sell!)
> 
> I hope your little girl hasn't got too many babies in there *but I am sure they will be well loved and looked after when they arrive*


How can you be sure of that? ^^^^^

Not directed at the OP, but how can anyone be sure of anything on a forum?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

dougal22 said:


> How can you be sure of that? ^^^^^
> 
> Not directed at the OP, but how can anyone be sure of anything on a forum?


Good faith I guess  without it, the world can get a bit miserable at times.


----------



## Laurac

Treaclesmum said:


> I think vets often don't know enough about cats as a species - they work with lots of different species and all too often, they assume cats to be the same as dogs


which is why they need to be reported for their negligence. What do they spend all those years learning. Vets train longer than doctors - you would have thought that at some point someone would have told this vet that cats can conceive from 6 months onwards. So shocking - the op must be livid that they were so misled.


----------



## dougal22

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Good faith I guess  without it, the world can get a bit miserable at times.


Yes, in 'real life' good faith is great. On a forum, hmmm, not so much


----------



## Treaclesmum

Well, from what the OP has written, I feel that she is a caring owner who wants to take good care of her cat and do the best for her. That's why I say I can feel sure. And because I thought this forum had now voted to treat these cases as 'innocent until proven guilty' and not the other way around.


----------



## MontyMaude

Treaclesmum said:


> Aw bless her! She looks adorable, like my Pixie! (Also a house cat! She's spayed)
> 
> I think vets often don't know enough about cats as a species - they work with lots of different species and all too often, they assume cats to be the same as dogs :skep: I have heard that some people think it's less necessary to neuter dogs as there can be more complications from doing so - maybe your vet got mixed up with dogs )


Cats and dogs are the bread butter for most vet surgeries and even the oldest farm vet knows the difference between cats and dogs and their 'neutering' needs or at least they should.


----------



## lynnenagle

Sorry to butt in but if the op wasn't going to do the best for her cat she wouldn't have asked for advice


----------



## Jiskefet

dougal22 said:


> Yes, in 'real life' good faith is great. On a forum, hmmm, not so much


I think there is not much difference between a forum and real life.
People are people, some are genuine, and some will mislead you.

I think good faith combined with common sense is the best way to go in both cases...


----------



## Laurac

Treaclesmum said:


> Well, from what the OP has written, I feel that she is a caring owner who wants to take good care of her cat and do the best for her. That's why I say I can feel sure. And because I thought this forum had now voted to treat these cases as 'innocent until proven guilty' and not the other way around.


I couldn't agree more TM. What do they teach these vets? 6 whole years they are at school and no one tells them that cats can get pregnant at 6 months. I await the RVC's response.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Treaclesmum said:


> And because I thought this forum had now voted to treat these cases as 'innocent until proven guilty' and not the other way around.


Just a comment in general, not aimed at TC  but did I miss this?


----------



## dougal22

MontyMaude said:


> Cats and dogs are the bread butter for most vet surgeries and even the oldest farm vet knows the difference between cats and dogs and their 'neutering' needs or at least they should.


Clearly this 'vet' didn't MM. The kittens will be evidence of how this vet should not be practising animal medicine.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Anyway, OP... How is your girl now? What is she doing?


----------



## Vikki1985

She will be spayed as soon as kitten are weaned. I love my cat and will do everything I can for her as I will her babies. Obviously a forum is open to criticism but I have come for advice on a member of my family not on how I may or may not look after them! So if we could stick to my queries on my cat I would be grateful  don't want to sound harsh but there's enough of that on my human baby birth board that I don't need it for my animal babies too!

I can't see any contractions but she is in and out of her nest and scratching at it


----------



## Laurac

I seriously think this is important. It isn't about points scoring. If a vet has seriously told the op that is ok that her cat hasnt been spayed at 3 years then serious questions need to be asked.


----------



## Cosmills

Times like this am pleased I have a very good vet... Am shocked that he told you this... I really do hope you report this ASAP . In the meantime I hope your little girl gets through her delivery without a hitch... Your in the right place. Plenty of us to help out... But after this help please get her spayed and if you decide to keep any of the kits. Male or female get them done too .. After all if the owner of the Tom was responsible we wouldnt be here tonight ..


----------



## MontyMaude

Vikki1985 said:


> My husbands uncles son (cousin) is a vet the other side of the country and he is currently on the phone to his dad getting his details. Thank you though - my husband is one who wants to deal with it and see it through but I have informed him we can come here for advice


Just a musing but if you have a vet in the family surely wouldn't you ask him for help with pregnant cat even if he is the other side of the country he's still only on the end of a phone.


----------



## Vikki1985

We don't really have contact with them - I have never met him! Husband has now got his dads number and will call tomorrow


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Are you sure your cat is 3 Vikki? Did you get her as a kitten or did you adopt her a bit later?

Just checking as she is so small and obviously with different ages comes different risks, so if she too young then there's different risks to if she's too old like you said your cat is. So it's very important that it's accurate.


----------



## Laurac

Please Vicky - for the sake of future cats - please promise you will report the vet. We won't sleep until we know this incompetent fool has been taken to task. You owe it to your poor cat.


----------



## kodakkuki

Vikki1985 said:


> She will be spayed as soon as kitten are weaned. I love my cat and will do everything I can for her as I will her babies. Obviously a forum is open to criticism but I have come for advice on a member of my family not on how I may or may not look after them! So if we could stick to my queries on my cat I would be grateful  don't want to sound harsh but there's enough of that on my human baby birth board that I don't need it for my animal babies too!
> 
> I can't see any contractions but she is in and out of her nest and scratching at it


every single person here has your kitties interests at heart- even if it doesn't seem like it!
i have zero kitten experience, so can't be of any help- anything i know i've learned from reading threads of these awesome breeders helping people through the process- we do have a fair few wee gems here that go above and beyond for every cat!


----------



## Vikki1985

The vet will be reported! We have had her for a year and were told she was approx 2 years, she is from a local rescue.


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> The vet will be reported! We have had her for a year and were told she was approx 2 years, she is from a local rescue.


A rescue cat that wasn't spayed before leaving..very odd.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I agree that vets SHOULD know what they are talking about in regards to cats as a species, but its obvious that many don't since they don't even know how to feed them!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> The vet will be reported! We have had her for a year and were told she was approx 2 years, she is from a local rescue.


I thought every rescue spays and neuters before rehoming?


----------



## Laurac

And the vet never mentioned spaying? Shame on him/her. That is a real eye opener.


----------



## dougal22

Vikki1985 said:


> The vet will be reported! We have had her for a year and were told she was approx 2 years, she is from a local rescue.


Are you in the UK??

A rescue without a spay/neuter policy and a vet who gives out VERY dodgy advice


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki if you know she isn't 3 you need to let us know, it's soo important. We've had cats on here before who were less than a year old and gave birth, we're here to help your cat, not to judge


----------



## Vikki1985

Yes in the uk. It's a 'rescue' lady, it was at her house. She had I think 4 dogs there and 6 cats. I'm thinking I may be naive now and it wasn't what she said it was - just a woman with too much going on


----------



## Laurac

This is why this situation is sad. There are people on this forum who see the good in everyone. I personally don't - and maybe that is why people sometimes get frustrated with me. But the oly reason I don't see the good is because I hate seeing the kind hearted people have the p**s ripped out of them. I hope that makes a bit of sense.


----------



## Laurac

Vikki1985 said:


> Yes in the uk. It's a 'rescue' lady, it was at her house. She had I think 4 dogs there and 6 cats. I'm thinking I may be naive now and it wasn't what she said it was - just a woman with too much going on


I am really sorry to sound harsh - but I find it really hard to understand why you didn't spay your cat.


----------



## Jiskefet

dougal22 said:


> Are you in the UK??
> 
> A rescue without a spay/neuter policy and a vet who gives out VERY dodgy advice


I wondered about that as well...
The vet's attitude seems rather backward for what is supposed to be a modern country...

Though you have backward people and utter morons in every profession and in every country...
Maybe this vet is the rescue's vet, too.

I once encountered a vet who would not spay an adult cat (not mine) who he said was too small to spay. I told the friend who owned the cat to find another vet, one who would spay, because the risk of complications in case of a pregnancy would only be higher if the cat was this small.


----------



## Jiskefet

Laurac said:


> I am really sorry to sound harsh - but I find it really hard to understand why you didn't spay your cat. Hence why we need to know your vets name.


We do NOT need the vet's name. 
In fact, you are not allowed to mention it, or the forum can be sued for libel.
Please do not get the owner or mods into trouble.
Threads have been closed and posts removed because of the risk of libel claims.


----------



## Laurac

Jiskefet said:


> We do NOT need the vet's name.
> In fact, you are not allowed to mention it, or the forum can be sued for libel.
> Please do not get the owner or mods into trouble.
> Threads have been closed and posts removed because of the risk of libel claims.


 Ok - we dont. But at the end of the day one of the parties is lying.


----------



## dougal22

Jiskefet said:


> We do NOT need the vet's name.
> In fact, you are not allowed to mention it, or the forum can be sued for libel.
> Please do not get the owner or mods into trouble.
> Threads have been closed and posts removed because of the risk of libel claims.


Not on an open thread, but the OP could PM someone the vet's details once the post count permits.


----------



## Vikki1985

I think I'm going now and will speak to a different vet tomorrow. I wouldn't knowingly give false information. I can only go on what I have been told and what I can see. Thanks for the advice which has been given


----------



## Jiskefet

dougal22 said:


> Not on an open thread, but the OP could PM someone the vet's details once the post count permits.


That is indeed a possibility.....


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> *I think I'm going now *and will speak to a different vet tomorrow. I wouldn't knowingly give false information. I can only go on what I have been told and what I can see. Thanks for the advice which has been given


Peeps too many questions go easy.

Op please come back at some point, good luck.


----------



## Laurac

Vikki1985 said:


> I think I'm going now and will speak to a different vet tomorrow. I wouldn't knowingly give false information. I can only go on what I have been told and what I can see. Thanks for the advice which has been given


Just promise us you will contact the RVC - if what you say is true then your vet needs retraining. If not, then you owe your vet a big apology.


----------



## Laurac

we love bsh's said:


> Peeps too many questions go easy.
> 
> Op please come back at some point, good luck.


We love bsh - can you comprehend that a vet would say a 3 year old cat doesn't need spaying? I am truly not trying to stir - but are you seriously saying that you believe that?


----------



## kodakkuki

Laurac said:


> We love bsh - can you comprehend that a vet would say a 3 year old cat doesn't need spaying? I am truly not trying to stir - but are you seriously saying that you believe that?


tbf, i've heard advise as stupid as that come from a vet...
he told the owner of a tiny pup that she should have a litter before spaying for her health! :


----------



## we love bsh's

Laurac said:


> We love bsh - can you comprehend that a vet would say a 3 year old cat doesn't need spaying? I am truly not trying to stir - but are you seriously saying that you believe that?


I'm not getting into that I just want to help op with her girl and kittens if she comes back that's what's important to me.

I said the vets advise was wrong, op now knows so does anyone else reading.


----------



## Laurac

we love bsh's said:


> I'm not getting into that I just want to help op with her girl and kittens if she comes back that's what's important to me.
> 
> I said the vets advise was wrong, op now knows so does anyone else reading.


I appreciate that - and your experience. I suppose it gets tricky when you have friends who are vets -I think they also need supporting.


----------



## lymorelynn

Whether or not the vet in question has given the OP this information is not really relevant in her question about help for her pregnant cat.
I do find it rather unbelievable that in this day and age any vet could say such a thing but that is by-the-by. If it is true then she does indeed need to speak to the RCVS but it could be just a case of a misunderstanding of what she was told. I know I couldn't cope with a cat calling for three years though.
It is against forum rules to post the name of the vet in question.


----------



## Laurac

lymorelynn said:


> Whether or not the vet in question has given the OP this information is not really relevant in her question about help for her pregnant cat.
> I do find it rather unbelievable that in this day and age any vet could say such a thing but that is by-the-by. If it is true then she does indeed need to speak to the RCVS but it could be just a case of a misunderstanding of what she was told. I know I couldn't cope with a cat calling for three years though.
> It is against forum rules to post the name of the vet in question.


Sorry LML. I suppose I just wanted to know if it was truly the vet who was at fault. I suppose we all have our own suspicions ...


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I'm sorry Vikki if I came across too harsh, I just wanted to make sure you were 100% confident about her age so we could know all the possibilities. I really hope you come back to the forum as there's a lot of wonderful people on here who will help you out with whatever you need. Hope your girl is alright too


----------



## Vikki1985

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I'm sorry Vikki if I came across too harsh, I just wanted to make sure you were 100% confident about her age so we could know all the possibilities. I really hope you come back to the forum as there's a lot of wonderful people on here who will help you out with whatever you need. Hope your girl is alright too


We have had her for a year and were told she was 2 then - this may be incorrect from what I have read


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> We have had her for a year and were told she was 2 then - this may be incorrect from what I have read


Alrighty  so how is your girl now? Any changes?


----------



## Vikki1985

No I think she is keeping us waiting! She shows things that are 'signs' and then decides she needs more food and goes back to sleep


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> No I think she is keeping us waiting! She shows things that are 'signs' and then decides she needs more food and goes back to sleep


There good at this mine do it a lot


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

My newcomer Mrs Krispy does this too! Tricky girls messing us around


----------



## Ianthi

Laurac said:


> Sorry LML. I suppose I just wanted to know if it was truly the vet who was at fault. I suppose we all have our own suspicions ...


Really? I've just read this whole thread and I cannot believe how many posts you've devoted to this. How can you possibly_ prove_ this anyway?

It's up to the OP whether or not she wishes to report this to the RCVS which incidentally is extremely unlikely to lead anywhere for the same reasons cited above. In addition they'll have expected the OP to have taken it up with the practice first before they'll consider acting on something which is essentially at this point one person's word against another.


----------



## MCWillow

I can't believe some of things I have just read to be honest.

Vikki has told us she got her girl from rescue and she was told she was 2 years old. She also said her vet advised her she didnt need to get her spayed as she was an indoor cat.

Why all the questions on whether shes telling the truth?

It doesn't matter if she is or not really does it - she has a cat about to give birth, and she wants some advice and reassurance from people that have been there.

Vikki, I hope you stick around for the invaluable advice that _is_ available, and I hope everything goes well with the birth.


----------



## Laurac

Ianthi said:


> Really? I've just read this whole thread and I cannot believe how many posts you've devoted to this. How can you possibly_ prove_ this anyway?
> 
> It's up to the OP whether or not she wishes to report this to the RCVS which incidentally is extremely unlikely to lead anywhere for the same reasons cited above. In addition they'll have expected the OP to have taken it up with the practice first before they'll consider acting on something which is essentially at this point one person's word against another.


As someone who has a lot of veterinary knowledge - are you truly saying that you believe a vet should have advised someone not to have a cat of this age spayed.


----------



## MCWillow

Laurac said:


> As someone who has a lot of veterinary knowledge - are you truly saying that you believe a vet should have advised someone not to have a cat of this age spayed.


It doesn't matter if a vet _should or shouldn't_ have advised it, the point is the vet _did_ advise it.

You seem to have some sort of bee in your bonnet about this, and I am failing to see why.

My mums cat went in for a dental and they advised her to get him onto dry food as its good for his teeth. Is she a liar as well?


----------



## Ianthi

Laurac said:


> As someone who has a lot of veterinary knowledge - are you truly saying that you believe a vet should have advised someone not to have a cat of this age spayed.


Actually, what I believe it totally irrelevant here. In additon, I've no way of proving this is what was said which it will amount to one way or another and neither have you or the OP!

However, I do know I wouldn't have diverted the thread with incessant questions, some of which were already answered, trying to hammer my point home!


----------



## spotty cats

Vikki1985 said:


> No I think she is keeping us waiting! She shows things that are 'signs' and then decides she needs more food and goes back to sleep


Not all girls stop eating, I have a few that'll just about give birth with their heads in the food dish.

Hope all goes well when the time comes


----------



## merlin12

OP, how is your cat? 
I just read the thread and it seems the OP has understood the importance of spaying her cat. Why is the vet being giving more importance than the cat who looks small to have kittens and the OP who is scared and needs advice?


----------



## cats galore

i just wanted to say, if you are still reading this thread, please come back and ignore comments from members who seem to try to 'stir' things for most newbies with a pregnant cat. you asked for advise and that is what you should get from the experienced members who are more than willing to help you. i hope everything is going well for your girl - and for everyones information - i too believe that there are vets out there that say the most stupid things and have the wrong ideas. there is one by me who i wouldn't trust at all, it is the sort of thing that i wouldn't be at all surprised if they said it too.
good luck and i hope your girl and kittens are doing well


----------



## chloe1975

Hi to the OP, hope things are ok. Any developments yet. There are lots of people here to help you through the birth and the weeks after 

Unfortunately even in this day and age vets do give bad advice but that is irrelevant at the moment, whats important is your lovely girl and getting her safely through the birth.

In terms of others saying about calling etc or being 3yrs old, I think as a seasoned breeder I have seen most things. I think most of us who breed have had silent callers so you might not have known if she was in season. I also have a girl who has only just had her first proper call and she is over 2.

Anyway let us know how things are going and if you need help just shout 

BTW your girl looks gorgeous


----------



## Treaclesmum

I am sure that many vets can give completely wrong advice about cats - for example, they recommend foods which are totally innapropriate for the species as they're full of grains and vegetable protein, even some of the 'Sensitive' foods, and they often don't know that kittens should remain with their mum until 12 weeks old! Puppies I believe can be rehomed at 6 weeks - and again some vets are clearly numpties who think the 2 species should be treated the same.... :001_rolleyes: So I totally believe he could've said something silly!

Also my girl Pixie probably won't look much bigger when she is nearly 3, so I have no reason to doubt the age of your cat! :001_smile: Pixie has just turned 1, but some female cats are always very small and petite. In fact my previous cat Charcoal, the only other female I've owned, was also a tiny little girl. Moggies come in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## Hb-mini

Gosh, I found this thread extremely frustrating to read so I can't imagine how op found it. I think she has answered all the questions, infact more then once in some cases and now should get (and will, I'm sure from the members on here that are dedicated to the well being of the expectant mum and kittys) the advice and help she came on here for. I agree with the importance of spaying your females but newbies will be frightened away by the inccesant questioning, that to me feels like she is being made to feel like a terrible cat owner and I just don't think that's fair. 

Op, I hope you come back because their is some brilliant people on here that give brilliant advice.


----------



## Vikki1985

I am about and checking thread - waiting for something to happen before I post properly again so hopefully it stays on advice  no change today, she is laid out on the floor asleep and has been all morning


----------



## tigerboo

Treaclesmum you are right my girl is quite petite aswell.


----------



## colliemerles

_good luck with your girl, hopefully you will stick around and get help from the members when your girl goes into labour, there is usually someone online to help, _


----------



## tigerboo

Why cant these forums allways stick to the original post why on earth has it allways got to have nasty comments involved its really unbelievable. P.s vikki i hope you stick around and i will help you in any way i can.


----------



## SammyJo

Good Luck with your girl & the kittens Vikki.. 

Hope you stick around, were not all a bad bunch :thumbup1:


----------



## jill3

Just want to wish all the Best for Beautiful cat and hope that she delivers a couple of nice healthy Babies.
After all the stress that you have had over the last few Days all that will go when you see those cute little Bundles.
New life is a magical thing whether it is by accident or not.

There are some great people on here that will help you through.
I have no advice to give as never been involved with the Birth and Babies
Human or Animal.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Good to see you are still around. 
Some people seem to thrive on creating controversy, don't let it influence you, they are a minority.


----------



## Wiz201

Vikki1985 said:


> No as she is a house cat and when discussed with vet we were told she was fine unless we wanted to allow her out. Our previous cat was spayed but was unfortunately killed by a car hence tinx being a house cat


I'd have her spayed regardless as soon as the kittens are ready to leave, there is a risk of pyometra which I'm surprised the vet didn't tell you about? And as has happened, there is always a risk of her getting out, which is increased by the fact that she'll be on heat all the time and therefore wanting to find a male to mate with.
I'm trying to be nice here, I realise you're now having to deal with the pregnant cat and I hope all goes well with the birth and kittens, but I'm just expressing my opinion about ill advice given by the vet.


----------



## Vikki1985

She will be spayed as I have previously said


----------



## Vikki1985

Wiz201 said:


> I'd have her spayed regardless as soon as the kittens are ready to leave, there is a risk of pyometra which I'm surprised the vet didn't tell you about? And as has happened, there is always a risk of her getting out, which is increased by the fact that she'll be on heat all the time and therefore wanting to find a male to mate with.
> I'm trying to be nice here, I realise you're now having to deal with the pregnant cat and I hope all goes well with the birth and kittens, but I'm just expressing my opinion about ill advice given by the vet.


I understand now I have looked it up but I wasn't aware before - she will be spayed and my husband has spoken to a different vets this morning who we will be using from now on


----------



## cats galore

so glad to see you are still here. you will get some excellent advice from members on here. catcoonz is a great person if you need help - she knows her stuff and always seems to be there when you need her


----------



## lynnenagle

Hi, 

Just wanted to say i hope everything goes well with ur cat and her babies.

My cat is very pregnant (with an accidental litter) just now 2 so there has been some useful info for me here. But... I must say well done for sticking around after some of the comments on here. I would have been outta here if it was me.


----------



## cats galore

lynnenagle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to say i hope everything goes well with ur cat and her babies.
> 
> My cat is very pregnant (with an accidental litter) just now 2 so there has been some useful info for me here. But... I must say well done for sticking around after some of the comments on here. I would have been outta here if it was me.


how's your cat doing now. hope everything is well for her and the kittens


----------



## Vikki1985

Looks like she hasn't dropped yet..she looked slimmer from above yesterday but back to being a wide load today


----------



## catcoonz

Fed up with being a virtual midwife, want kittens of my own but have to wait until 9th or 12th april. 

I will be off line shortly but back to check around 3ish, if you get any problems, post and see whos online or tigerboo has my number.


----------



## lynnenagle

cats galore said:


> how's your cat doing now. hope everything is well for her and the kittens


Still no babies here. Hopefully before friday as i'm getting a new bed delivered. I'm 99% sure she's chosen a spot in my sons room but my luck will be her having them on a brand new mattress lol


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Fed up with being a virtual midwife, want kittens of my own but have to wait until 9th or 12th april.
> 
> I will be off line shortly but back to check around 3ish, if you get any problems, post and see whos online or tigerboo has my number.


Thank you x


----------



## Vikki1985

lynnenagle said:


> Still no babies here. Hopefully before friday as i'm getting a new bed delivered. I'm 99% sure she's chosen a spot in my sons room but my luck will be her having them on a brand new mattress lol


We have confined her to our room as the kids don't go in there - they would never leave her alone! She has a box and the bottom of a cupboard, the cupboard is winning


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Just spotted this thread,
OP, the vet said NOT to spay!?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Just spotted this thread,
> OP, the vet said NOT to spay!?


That's what I heard but from the comments I have had I am now doubting myself and thinking I have c***ed up and misunderstood something :-( Although she has been to vet for wormer and she had her jab before she got pregnant and nothing has been said about it :-/


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> That's what I heard but from the comments I have had I am now doubting myself and thinking I have c***ed up and misunderstood something :-( Although she has been to vet for wormer and she had her jab before she got pregnant and nothing has been said about it :-/


I've never known a vet who decided it was wrong to spay, did he/she at least tell you the risks of pyometra? It's a uterine infection that's potentially deadly. I'm surprised if he/she didn't. Personally Vikki, i'd be switching vets pronto!


----------



## cats galore

OP, i think it's best to forget what has happened with this vet - whether you got mixed up or not, let's all concentrate on your little girl and her having the best and safest birth she can have. you'd be best to draw a line under the past and start a fresh. let's get these kittens safely into our world, and get your girl spayed when the time is right for her. don't beat yourself up over it


----------



## lymorelynn

Vikki1985 said:


> That's what I heard but from the comments I have had I am now doubting myself and thinking I have c***ed up and misunderstood something :-( Although she has been to vet for wormer and she had her jab before she got pregnant and nothing has been said about it :-/


Please don't beat yourself up over this Vicki. Maybe your vet thought she had already been spayed as she came to you from a rescue and you misheard what you were told but at the end of the day things are as they are and you are doing the best you can under those circumstances.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> OP, i think it's best to forget what has happened with this vet - whether you got mixed up or not, let's all concentrate on your little girl and her having the best and safest birth she can have. you'd be best to draw a line under the past and start a fresh. let's get these kittens safely into our world, and get your girl spayed when the time is right for her. don't beat yourself up over it


I completely agree, sorry for my outburst, I just couldn't believe a vet said not to spay!!
You're going to get all the help and advice you need on here so please ask all the questions you have whether you think they're silly or not.
Wishing your cat all the best for a smooth labor!


----------



## Vikki1985

She has decided my night shirt is the best place to be now! She appears to be licking herself more this afternoon and hasn't eaten the food I put down but she did this a couple of days ago and nada! Husband says she has to wait until Friday now so he has the next day off - not sure she is listening


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She has decided my night shirt is the best place to be now! She appears to be licking herself more this afternoon and hasn't eaten the food I put down but she did this a couple of days ago and nada! Husband says she has to wait until Friday now so he has the next day off - not sure she is listening


Oh they rarely listen.


----------



## Vikki1985

Hmmm she looks a little startled - her pupils disappeared for a few seconds and she is now manically licking her foof??


----------



## tigerboo

Come on babies we all want to see you.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Hmmm she looks a little startled - her pupils disappeared for a few seconds and she is now manically licking her foof??


Keep an eye and keep us updated, she sounds very near. I say kittens by the end of the day!!


----------



## Vikki1985

I'm not sure, she's now doing the mischievous tale wag that says she will attack me if I walk past :-/ rolling around like a loon too!


----------



## cats galore

didn't catcoonz say 3 babies today or was that the other pregnant cat? she may be right oh i'm so confused with these cats and kittens lol


----------



## Kitty_pig

awww isnt she dinky???? Gorgeous girl, hope all goes well with labour no advice to give though Im sorry. Wishing you all the best! :biggrin: x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I'm not sure, she's now doing the mischievous tale wag that says she will attack me if I walk past :-/ rolling around like a loon too!


Good sign! 


cats galore said:


> didn't catcoonz say 3 babies today? she may be right


I say 5 babies by the end of the day !


----------



## Vikki1985

cats galore said:


> didn't catcoonz say 3 babies today or was that the other pregnant cat? she may be right oh i'm so confused with these cats and kittens lol


I think that was another one


----------



## cats galore

when tabitha had her 5 she let out a cry that i've never heard come from a cat before. the next thing the first kitten had arrived. you'll know what i mean by the cry when you hear it


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> when tabitha had her 5 she let out a cry that i've never heard come from a cat before. the next thing the first kitten had arrived. you'll know what i mean by the cry when you hear it


Awww 
MEOW! *out pops kitten*


----------



## Vikki1985

Off for chocolate supplies - think I'm going to keep a close eye! Might bring the kettle up too haha


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Off for chocolate supplies - think I'm going to keep a close eye! Might bring the kettle up too haha


Don't worry about that, Sammy's on Kettle duty!!


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Don't worry about that, Sammy's on Kettle duty!!


i think you've drunk enough tea and coffee on the other thread to keep the forum going


----------



## tigerboo

cats galore said:


> when tabitha had her 5 she let out a cry that i've never heard come from a cat before. the next thing the first kitten had arrived. you'll know what i mean by the cry when you hear it


Absolutely right you will know for sure.


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Don't worry about that, Sammy's on Kettle duty!!


Ah perfect timing


----------



## tigerboo

cats galore said:


> i think you've drunk enough tea and coffee on the other thread to keep the forum going


Ive had that much ive got the giggles and its all ym's fault.


----------



## cats galore

tigerboo said:


> Ive had that much ive got the giggles and its all ym's fault.


it must have been the alcohol she was adding to it


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ive had that much ive got the giggles and its all ym's fault.


Don't blame me, BLAME THE CAFFEINE!  


Vikki1985 said:


> Ah perfect timing


*bows* 


cats galore said:


> i think you've drunk enough tea and coffee on the other thread to keep the forum going


Do you think i'm a..
Tea addict 

NEVER. Plus, the kettles just boiled here, will get everyone their desired drinks  :lol:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> it must have been the alcohol she was adding to it


Oi shut up you 
I don't drink alcohol


----------



## tigerboo

Dont forget my cake


----------



## Vikki1985

Do cats clear themselves out like humans?? She's just had her 4th poop of the day :-/


----------



## cats galore

Vikki1985 said:


> Do cats clear themselves out like humans?? She's just had her 4th poop of the day :-/


yes they do well at least tabitha did anyway


----------



## Vikki1985

cats galore said:


> yes they do well at least tabitha did anyway


Thanks - I'm hoping this isn't her being a tease again! We haven't had the crazy pooing before!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Thanks - I'm hoping this isn't her being a tease again! We haven't had the crazy pooing before!


I think she'll give birth by the end of today


----------



## tigerboo

Oohhhh sorry whats your girls name again?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Oohhhh sorry whats your girls name again?


*Whispers* Tinkerbell (tinx) daughter named her


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> *Whispers* Tinkerbell (tinx) daughter named her


What a lovely name!!!


----------



## tigerboo

Aw lovely name.


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> What a lovely name!!!


Dont copy my saying


----------



## Vikki1985

Well that will teach me for nipping to the loo! Big scratch on my foot - psycho kitty has arrived :-( she seems really agitated - lays down then jumps up to lick, then swooshes her tail, lays down, gives me an evil look, twitches, licks....you get the idea


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Dont copy my saying


I said it first you spoon  :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Ha ha very funny you.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ha ha very funny you.


Great minds think alike, No?


----------



## tigerboo

Yes they do lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Yes they do lol.


OP, Tinkerbell is a fantastic name


----------



## tigerboo

Is there any more changes?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Is there any more changes?


Have we got any kittens yet!?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Is there any more changes?


She went mad for a bit but seems to have settled down again. I have a feeling we will still be waiting tomorrow!


----------



## tigerboo

Ok well let us know if any thing changes


----------



## Vikki1985

Tinx is now in her nest scratching about, just ate some food and went straight in after


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Tinx is now in her nest scratching about, just ate some food and went straight in after


If you have a camera handy, films or photo's help make this thread interesting


----------



## tigerboo

Ym get the tea/coffee out its not going to be long.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ym get the tea/coffee out its not going to be long.


I should invent a compact kettle and carry it in my handbag for all you PF'ers who are tea/coffee addicts


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> If you have a camera handy, films or photo's help make this thread interesting


I've worked out how to post pictures....how do I do videos?


----------



## tigerboo

Come on tinkerbell.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I've worked out how to post pictures....how do I do videos?


Same thing, upload to photobucket and post the url onto here 



tigerboo said:


> Come on tinkerbell.


COME ON TINKS


----------



## Vikki1985

Tinks 30 mins ago









Boring video but checking I'm prepared for *later*


----------



## Vikki1985

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...8-A988-8DB92D947723-8537-0000072C62E622BA.mp4


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Tinks 30 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boring video but checking I'm prepared for *later*


Video hasn't worked!
Blimey, she's looking big!! I'm still going with 5 or more kittens!!


----------



## Vikki1985

The duvet has a bit of wood across the front so kittens don't fall out as all our cupboards are off the floor


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Video hasn't worked!
> Blimey, she's looking big!! I'm still going with 5 or more kittens!!


I've reposted just the link


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...8-A988-8DB92D947723-8537-0000072C62E622BA.mp4


Has now
She licking herself but can't see where, if she's liking her vulva she's near, keep an eye incase she loses her plug as I think you said you're not sure if she has or not? X


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Has now
> She licking herself but can't see where, if she's liking her vulva she's near, keep an eye incase she loses her plug as I think you said you're not sure if she has or not? X


I haven't seen anything but she has and is licking that area a lot


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I haven't seen anything but she has and is licking that area a lot


Keep an eye and keep us posted!


----------



## Vikki1985

Will do, didn't want to get too close as I'm not sure what she wants?! At the moment she is doing her own thing and I'm sat watching from a couple of metres


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Will do, didn't want to get too close as I'm not sure what she wants?! At the moment she is doing her own thing and I'm sat watching from a couple of metres


How does she react if you get close to her?


----------



## Vikki1985

I just wondered over and she stopped licking, as soon as I moved away she started again?


----------



## tigerboo

Im going to say 4.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I just wondered over and she stopped licking, as soon as I moved away she started again?


Perhaps sit closer so you can see what's going on but not too close, if she's in labor she will continue licking her vulva whether you're there or not.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She's probably agitated, I know Mrs Krispy is really friendly but at the moment she gets annoyed if you touch her tummy, so I'm sticking to stroking her head 

Hopefully Tinx won't be too long now


----------



## tigerboo

Some cats do that they will either be ok with you being there or they dont really want you to close especially if shes getting ready.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Vikki1985 said:


> Will do, didn't want to get too close as I'm not sure what she wants?! At the moment she is doing her own thing and I'm sat watching from a couple of metres


I would say maybe leave her to it for the next 15 mins or so, she may want privacy to feel more comfortable. Then you can go back and check on her a bit later


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She's probably agitated, I know Mrs Krispy is really friendly but at the moment she gets annoyed if you touch her tummy, so I'm sticking to stroking her head
> 
> Hopefully Tinx won't be too long now


'Help mee' 
'go away'
'Help mee'
'Go away'

Bloody cats


----------



## Vikki1985

I'm slowly edging towards her although she has got out of cupboard...I want to try to get a video as she keeps doing a weird sigh and different breathing but whenever I try to she shifts position!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> I'm slowly edging towards her although she has got out of cupboard...I want to try to get a video as she keeps doing a weird sigh and different breathing but whenever I try to she shifts position!


Does it sound like she's panting?


----------



## Vikki1985

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Does it sound like she's panting?


Not really just deeper and more obvious and then an occasional sigh?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Not really just deeper and more obvious and then an occasional sigh?


Can you see if she's straining or not?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> Not really just deeper and more obvious and then an occasional sigh?


How long has she been breathing like that for? She must be shattered bless her


----------



## we love bsh's

she's close that's for sure mine do that bed digging a day before the birth and on the day.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Stay quiet and try not to move too much as you don't want to stress her out.


----------



## Vikki1985

I've only recently noticed it so not long! She's trying to sleep again now...


----------



## Vikki1985

And no straining


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

She must be exhausted poor love


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Okay, that's good  going to be a long process so she needs all the energy she can get


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

What's her feeding pattern been like?


----------



## tigerboo

Poor thing.


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> What's her feeding pattern been like?


She was eating loads! 5ish kitten pouches a day plus biscuits, yesterday she had 2 pouches and not many biscuits and today she has eaten half a pouch and no biscuits


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She was eating loads! 5ish kitten pouches a day plus biscuits, yesterday she had 2 pouches and not many biscuits and today she has eaten half a pouch and no biscuits


Has she been interested in food today or been picky?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Has she been interested in food today or been picky?


Picky, she's kind of nudged it around a bit but has eaten in stages.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Picky, she's kind of nudged it around a bit but has eaten in stages.


Right. How's she doing now? 
Has she started panting or having contractions yet?

Look out for her laying down and getting up and laying down, it's common in cats in labor. Not all do it but some do.
Have you seen her stomach rippling like waves?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Right. How's she doing now?
> Has she started panting or having contractions yet?
> 
> Look out for her laying down and getting up and laying down, it's common in cats in labor. Not all do it but some do.
> Have you seen her stomach rippling like waves?


She is now on my bed resting, kittens are really active! No panting or contractions


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She is now on my bed resting, kittens are really active! No panting or contractions


Any stomach ripples?


----------



## Vikki1985

This is all I can see - she's so fluffy!

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...9-B054-6FD9A126443E-8696-0000073B8CA1CFFC.mp4

I have my hand on her tummy but not sure if its just kitten wriggles


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> This is all I can see - she's so fluffy!
> 
> http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...9-B054-6FD9A126443E-8696-0000073B8CA1CFFC.mp4
> 
> I have my hand on her tummy but not sure if its just kitten wriggles


I can't tell from the video, has her stomach dropped?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I can't tell from the video, has her stomach dropped?


Yesterday she looked really slim but today she is a wide load again...I spoke to someone on pm who said this can happen and birth happens that day?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Yesterday she looked really slim but today she is a wide load again...I spoke to someone on pm who said this can happen and birth happens that day?


She is showing most of the signs of nearly giving birth. Keep an eye out for her getting vocal and straining!


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> She is showing most of the signs of nearly giving birth. Keep an eye out for her getting vocal and straining!


Will do! Off to make dinner but will keep checking her - thanks


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Will do! Off to make dinner but will keep checking her - thanks


You're welcome


----------



## tigerboo

Hi vikki any news on tinks?


----------



## lynnenagle

Hey how is tinkerbell now?


----------



## tigerboo

Lynnenagle ive just put a post on your wall.


----------



## Vikki1985

Well after the manic spurt earlier, I set up camp with her and she is now curled up on my lap snoring :-/ I have a feeling I'm in for a few sleepless nights, too scared to sleep incase something happens and I don't hear her and she needs help - is this normal lol


----------



## cats galore

Vikki1985 said:


> Well after the manic spurt earlier, I set up camp with her and she is now curled up on my lap snoring :-/ I have a feeling I'm in for a few sleepless nights, too scared to sleep incase something happens and I don't hear her and she needs help - is this normal lol


most definitely. i kept staying up with tabitha to keep an eye on her then eventually when she finally gave birth it was just before 6pm. then i couldn't sleep because i was so excited and wanted to keep coming down to see them all


----------



## Vikki1985

cats galore said:


> most definitely. i kept staying up with tabitha to keep an eye on her then eventually when she finally gave birth it was just before 6pm. then i couldn't sleep because i was so excited and wanted to keep coming down to see them all


Ok glad I'm not completely insane!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Any updates?


----------



## Vikki1985

Not really, she had another manic 15 mins then ate some food and has gone back to sleep! How's yours?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vikki1985 said:


> Not really, she had another manic 15 mins then ate some food and has gone back to sleep! How's yours?


Ahh bless her  she's flat out next to me, kittens were going crazy before, managed to get a video of the movement which I'll try and upload in a bit


----------



## catcoonz

Well if nobody is having kittens born tonight, im going to bed.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Well if nobody is having kittens born tonight, im going to bed.


I think there is one in labour??


----------



## catcoonz

Is that your cat? if so i will stay online awhile longer.


----------



## Vikki1985

No not mine but having a mosey there seems to be one on another thread


----------



## Vikki1985

You would feel me bouncing around if it was lol


----------



## catcoonz

Ive checked the other threads, dont think kittens will be born just yet.


----------



## Vikki1985

Night night then haha


----------



## catcoonz

If a cat does go into labour, tell wlbsh haha.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> If a cat does go into labour, tell wlbsh haha.


What!! my bed is really calling :hand:


----------



## tigerboo

Yeah tell wlbsh's lol.


----------



## we love bsh's

I think its safe to go bed.


----------



## tigerboo

Morning vikki hows tinks today?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Morning vikki hows tinks today?


She has managed to get in a drawer and behind into the lower one with lots of scratching about going on! It's hubby's drawer and her left it open so I'm tempted to leave her there if she's happy - can't see her though which could be a problem


----------



## tigerboo

Oh shes off hideing now


----------



## Vikki1985

Yep and I'm at doctors with baby...might have to tell them to hurry up so I can go check her!


----------



## Vikki1985

Diarrhoea? Normal?


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> Diarrhoea? Normal?


Yes normal usually means your close.


----------



## spotty cats

Vikki1985 said:


> Diarrhoea? Normal?


Yes, means she's not far off

Eta posting when wlbsh was


----------



## Vikki1985

Thanks, it's just a small amount after a normal one, but I've not noticed it before and I clean her tray every time I notice one so wanted to make sure it was ok


----------



## tigerboo

Vikki can you tell tinks any time this week please.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Vikki can you tell tinks any time this week please.


Told  she has just scoffed a bowl of food though :-/


----------



## tigerboo

Oh no no no no


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Oh no no no no


Haha she's really teasing! She's been really playful as well today! She's now licking her foof after a 10 min belly rub. Will attempt to get a pic as her nipples seem bigger and I'm not sure you will see but there is swelling under them which I'm guessing is milk...


----------



## spid

Some cats will eat even through birth - in at one end out at the other.


----------



## Vikki1985

spid said:


> Some cats will eat even through birth - in at one end out at the other.


Oh - yet more confusion for a novice :-(

I can't get a picture as I'm now not allowed to touch her again! I have a big scratch as proof haha


----------



## tigerboo

Ouch you ok?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Ouch you ok?


Yea I'm used to it, she's quite mischievous! Ok I have a pic but its not great...










And this video, its the first time I've noticed it and she's doing it again. Is it the kittens moving?

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...-8F5F-29A557D20BE1-11079-0000090978450494.mp4


----------



## catcoonz

To be honest, although photo's are nice to see, i would let her rest. She is going to need alot of energy very soon with the birth, dont upset her.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> To be honest, although photo's are nice to see, i would let her rest. She is going to need alot of energy very soon with the birth, dont upset her.


Yea, she was happy laying and having her belly rubbed so I tried again and it was off bounds....then she wanted stroking again :-/ mixed messages lady!


----------



## tigerboo

Us ladies can never make up our minds lol.


----------



## spid

Don't bother with photos - they aren't good enough quality and don't tell us anything - I would let her rest. She is probably feeling 'odd' hence the narkiness. Just stroke her, don't try to 'see' her bits or nipps unless absolutely necessary - you will see far more than you even want soon enough.


----------



## Vikki1985

I've just found a small slimy blob but its like slime with a faint colour of blood, does this sound like her plug coming away?


----------



## catcoonz

Yes thats the mucus plug, now you do have to watch her but stop messing her around, you dont want her to get stressed and prolong the labour as then problems may occur. Take a step back now but do not leave her, if she will allow you to she may wish to be stroked but if she doesnt then dont worry.


----------



## spid

What CC says - if she hasn't given birth within 48 hours then off to the vets. Sit near her, and leave her be, as CC says you can delay birth with too much prodding, she needs to feel relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok, I've dimmed the lights and am leaving her be


----------



## catcoonz

Can you update please. xx


----------



## Vikki1985

I just asked hubby about the blobs and he took a cup of gravy in there when I jumped in the shower which 'may' have dripped! I have just tested a drop of it on some fabric and it does go slimy and a similar colour :-/ 

P.s my hubby drinks thickish gravy (insert puke smiley here)


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Can you update please. xx


Was posting at same time but nothing happening, still licking and fidgety but has been for a few days x


----------



## catcoonz

Im sorry but are you saying the mucus plug we all thought was GRAVY.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Im sorry but are you saying the mucus plug we all thought was GRAVY.


Umm quite possibly


----------



## Vikki1985

Suspect on left and gravy on right










Hubby is now banned with any form of food or drink!!


----------



## catcoonz

Thats gravy..... i will never have gravy again in my life now.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> Thats gravy..... i will never have gravy again in my life now.


Haha I didn't know he had been in so it didn't cross my mind!!! Will post again if anything more 'obvious' happens :-/


----------



## catcoonz

mmmm, i think you are just trying to keep us up all night.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> mmmm, i think you are just trying to keep us up all night.


No no no! I need you alert for when the big day/night actually happens!!!


----------



## catcoonz

Hopefully not at 4am then as im at work then.


----------



## GingerJasper

Good luck with the impending birth. 
I wont be able to catch up till Fri now as I'm working. Look forward to reading the threads and then seeing the pics.


----------



## catcoonz

They way these cats are going, you will be back in time for all the action.


----------



## Vikki1985

I'm going with Friday or Saturday


----------



## GingerJasper

That sounds good to me. Will need some nice furbaby pics after the next 2 day I have coming up.

2 hour 1-1 tutorial (yawn) at college on Weds
4 hour training session for work on Thurs (after a full days work ).

Friday can't come quick enough for me.

Gotta hit the hay now all words are starting to blur. Come Jasper, Alfie mummy wants to go to bed and you gotta keep my feet warm.


----------



## tigerboo

Oh my god i go away for a few hours and look whats happened.


----------



## Vikki1985

GingerJasper said:


> That sounds good to me. Will need some nice furbaby pics after the next 2 day I have coming up.
> 
> 2 hour 1-1 tutorial (yawn) at college on Weds
> 4 hour training session for work on Thurs (after a full days work ).
> 
> Friday can't come quick enough for me.
> 
> Gotta hit the hay now all words are starting to blur. Come Jasper, Alfie mummy wants to go to bed and you gotta keep my feet warm.


Night and I hope you come back to babies


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Oh my god i go away for a few hours and look whats happened.


Nothing happened except my dipsy husband and a worried mummy!


----------



## tigerboo

Silly husband i hope you told him off lol.


----------



## tigerboo

P.s am i ok to go to sleep?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> P.s am i ok to go to sleep?


I told him off  yep go sleep, no change here x


----------



## tigerboo

Okie dokie thank you


----------



## spid

The mucus plug will have a jelly like feel and look .


----------



## Vikki1985

spid said:


> The mucus plug will have a jelly like feel and look .


Have u ever felt a blob of congealed gravy? Haha can't believe that, feel like a plum :-/


----------



## spid

Vikki1985 said:


> Have u ever felt a blob of congealed gravy? Haha can't believe that, feel like a plum :-/


Yes I have - unfortunately - as well as mucus plugs - was just going on the photo - no jelly there just a stain.


----------



## tigerboo

How is she todat vikki?


----------



## Vikki1985

Restless but eating. She has spent quite a bit of time in the cupboard today and making it how she wants it. Struggling to spread my self today, teething baby and 3 yr old with a viral infection! Have put the baby monitor in my room and am going in every half hour to check her :-/


----------



## colliemerles

_oh dear sounds like you got your hands full. fingers crossed the birth goes smoothly. Hope you 3 year old is better soon, i have teething grandaughter, so know how that feels !!!!_


----------



## Vikki1985

colliemerles said:


> _oh dear sounds like you got your hands full. fingers crossed the birth goes smoothly. Hope you 3 year old is better soon, i have teething grandaughter, so know how that feels !!!!_


Thanks, dh is finishing work at 3 so I can sit in with her


----------



## tigerboo

Aw poor you that must be horrible.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Aw poor you that must be horrible.


Used to it now although I didn't have a pregnant cat to deal with before. I guess you live and learn!


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok she seems adamant she wants to be in the bedside cabinet. As soon as a drawer is opened she's there! Should I pop a blanket in and see what happens? I'm worried its too small. I have removed top drawer an opens middle so I can see her in the bottom


----------



## OrientalSlave

Bottom drawer part-open is a great nesting place for her. Just mind you don't stub your toes on it!


----------



## Vikki1985

OrientalSlave said:


> Bottom drawer part-open is a great nesting place for her. Just mind you don't stub your toes on it!


Thanks! She now has 3 spots and is investigating them all! She has just gone in the box which she has pretty much never been in and dig around in that!


----------



## Vikki1985

Tinks has just brushed against me and there is some clear discharge? This is normal isn't it?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

It appears everybody is asleep!
I'm not experienced but I can offer help/support if you need it.
Could it have been her plug?


----------



## tigerboo

It may be the start of her plug. What is she doing?


----------



## Vikki1985

It's just a small amount of clear fluid, she's just had some food and has got in the cupboard cleaning herself


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> It's just a small amount of clear fluid, she's just had some food and has got in the cupboard cleaning herself


Was it in a ball shape or like jelly?
Sounds very much like her mucus plug has gone.


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Was it in a ball shape or like jelly?


No it's literally just like liquid?


----------



## tigerboo

Right yes i think shes starting just make sure shes calm.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> No it's literally just like liquid?


Can't be 100% as I said i'm not experienced!! Did she clean it up quickly?
Did it drop out or was it like if she had peed, if that makes sense?

Just want to get all the details before assuming in case i'm wrong.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Right yes i think shes starting just make sure shes calm.


She's fine, she's just got on the bed next to me and is still cleaning herself


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can't be 100% as I said i'm not experienced!! Did she clean it up quickly?
> Did it drop out or was it like if she had peed, if that makes sense?


No it's just damp on her actual bit and she wiped on my arm which is why I noticed


----------



## tigerboo

Has the liquid gone?


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Has the liquid gone?


I think so, she's been licking there and don't want to try to see as she's not in a 'viewable' pose


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> No it's just damp on her actual bit and she wiped on my arm which is why I noticed


How ladylike 
I'd say you may have caught her after she's cleaned the plug, labor starts within 24 hours of the plug going so could be within a few hours or tonight x


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> How ladylike
> I'd say you may have caught her after she's cleaned the plug, labor starts within 24 hours of the plug going so could be within a few hours or tonight x


 I need coffee!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I need coffee!


Better not get me started on coffee 
However a camera would be a good thing to have to hand 
I want photo's 

Would love updates ie, contractions, birth 
I bet 6 babies, 4 girls 2 boys ( 2 gingers) 

Hope i'm not the only one online if she gives birth tonight i'm scared of messing up!!


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Better not get me started on coffee
> However a camera would be a good thing to have to hand
> I want photo's
> 
> Would love updates ie, contractions, birth
> I bet 6 babies, 4 girls 2 boys ( 2 gingers)


 I'm in the process of grabbing supplies so I don't need to leave the room! Camera is now in the pile 
I did notice a ginger Tom hanging around so you could be right!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I'm in the process of grabbing supplies so I don't need to leave the room! Camera is now in the pile
> I did notice a ginger Tom hanging around so you could be right!


Haha good call  
Ooh I hope so, I love gingers :lol:


----------



## Vikki1985

Oh and I'm sure you won't mess up! I have a feeling it will be at stupid o'clock when no one is up


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Oh and I'm sure you won't mess up! I have a feeling it will be at stupid o'clock when no one is up


I know the basics and what to look out for and what to do if there's complications so hopefully that's enough!! Oh aye, I think it'll be early hours of today! 
I'll stay with you as long as I can chuck! Coffee? :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Im here 2 ladies.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Im here 2 ladies.


Thank God for tigerboo, she has some hands on kitten experience OP so it should all go well 
Never know, maybe when the guys come on in the morning there'll be kittens. If I have your permission OP, I would like to start a thread on here for all the kittens when they're born. keep them together, pictures and updates . Is that ok?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I know the basics and what to look out for and what to do if there's complications so hopefully that's enough!! Oh aye, I think it'll be early hours of today!
> I'll stay with you as long as I can chuck! Coffee? :lol:


Thanks, make it a strong one :laugh: 
I'm not convinced, she asleep now


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Thank God for tigerboo, she has some hands on kitten experience OP so it should all go well
> Never know, maybe when the guys come on in the morning there'll be kittens. If I have your permission OP, I would like to start a thread on here for all the kittens when they're born. keep them together, pictures and updates . Is that ok?


Yep that's fine


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Thanks, make it a strong one :laugh:
> I'm not convinced, she asleep now


Strong one coming up :lol:
Oh aye, bloody cats at it again and teasing us!!! 

Ohhh good, i'll start one as soon as the first litter is born!! :lol: Could be months at this rate.


----------



## tigerboo

Oh tell me your joking.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Im here 2 ladies.


Thank you :biggrin:
I have a sneaky suspicion I will still be waiting tomorrow, she's snoring


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Oh tell me your joking.


I wish I was! She's completely flaked!


----------



## tigerboo

Right maybe no babies tonight then.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I wish I was! She's completely flaked!


Feed her curry and tell her to hurry up :lol:
(I'm joking of course)


----------



## tigerboo

She wouldnt be sleeping if she was in labour.


----------



## Vikki1985

Humph I'm drinking my coffee and going to sleep....if I can lay down she's laid across the middle of my side


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> She wouldnt be sleeping if she was in labour.


Probably not, although some cats don't start there full labor until a few hours after losing the plug I think


----------



## tigerboo

Aw bless yes you get some rest im sure one of is will be on in the middle of the night if she goes into labour.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Humph I'm drinking my coffee and going to sleep....if I can lay down she's laid across the middle of my side


Lucky you!! I'm sat on my bed, with a border collie laying inbetween my legs with my laptop and a bag of doritoes!! Don't leave me watching an empty thread


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Probably not, although some cats don't start there full labor until a few hours after losing the plug I think


Ok she's just rolled on her back and opened her legs, it's still damp there and there's some dry crusty blood around the edges...would this mean she has lost her plug?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Lucky you!! I'm sat on my bed, with a border collie laying inbetween my legs with my laptop and a bag of doritoes!! Don't leave me watching an empty thread


Off to the cafe


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Ok she's just rolled on her back and opened her legs, it's still damp there and there's some dry crusty blood around the edges...would this mean she has lost her plug?


YES!!! Yes, she's lost her plug. Congratulations Labor is imminent! 
Hurrah!!


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> YES!!! Yes, she's lost her plug. Congratulations Labor is imminent!
> Hurrah!!


Whoop! She's gone into her box now and is scratching around!


----------



## MCWillow

Better stock up on coffee at the cafe - I feel you may be in for a long night


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Whoop! She's gone into her box now and is scratching around!


YAYAYAYAY! Tonight's the night/morning. You'd better stay awake missy, camera at the ready! Could be a few hours but keep an eye, if she gets restless and vocal she's near delivery!!


----------



## tigerboo

Right yes and that was a quick sleep lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

MCWillow said:


> Better stock up on coffee at the cafe - I feel you may be in for a long night


All stocked up, what will you be having dear?


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok I'm really excited but I'm petrified! Calm thoughts and maybe some pro plus!


----------



## tigerboo

Me sammy and mcwillow are here to help.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Right yes and that was a quick sleep lol.


Haha she was snoring and then showed her bits and got in her box! She's is confusing me!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Ok I'm really excited but I'm petrified! Calm thoughts and maybe some pro plus!


Haha don't be scared i'll be here to guide you through, don't get too close but when she starts delivering keep an eye incase the cord is around kitten's neck okay? Congratulations, soon to be adoptive mummy!!


----------



## tigerboo

Remember what i said talk to her.


----------



## tigerboo

Wherse my blinkin energy drinks when i need them.


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok, I have everything except a toilet in the room! I can just see her in the back of her box so will shout if anything changes :biggrin:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Ok, I have everything except a toilet in the room! I can just see her in the back of her box so will shout if anything changes :biggrin:


You're learning the ways of the forum quickly! Bet you're wide awake now!!! Come on Tinks, you can do it poppet! Do you have a vets number just incase? (Not worrying) xx


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Remember what i said talk to her.


I'm talking  should I be seeing anything? She's just laying there....I'm guessing its a long process and I could still be seeing nothing at 6am


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> You're learning the ways of the forum quickly! Bet you're wide awake now!!! Come on Tinks, you can do it poppet! Do you have a vets number just incase? (Not worrying) xx


Yep I have our new vets number and their emergency number


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Yep I have our new vets number and their emergency number


Brilliant you're going to do amazing chick, try not to panic!!


----------



## tigerboo

It is a long process.


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> It is a long process.


I thought so


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> I thought so


Vikki, if there has been no improvement by 1:30am I will have to crash, i'm up early as I have to go out however I don't want to miss this!! Is she still cleaning?


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Vikki, if there has been no improvement by 1:30am I will have to crash, i'm up early as I have to go out however I don't want to miss this!! Is she still cleaning?


It's ok, I think once things go ill automatically remember! She stopped for 5 mins but is cleaning again


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> It's ok, I think once things go ill automatically remember! She stopped for 5 mins but is cleaning again


Constant cleaning is a great sign, as she delivers the kittens they'll come in an amniotic sac which can leave liquid before it comes down so cleaning means she could well be clearing it up and lubricating herself.


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Constant cleaning is a great sign, as she delivers the kittens they'll come in an amniotic sac which can leave liquid before it comes down so cleaning means she could well be clearing it up and lubricating herself.


She's back on the bed, still cleaning


----------



## tigerboo

Shes getting ready.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She's back on the bed, still cleaning


Sometimes cats don't deliver in their nesting places, A few cats I know gave birth on their owner's bed or in the draws. Cleaning really is a good sign so keep an eye as a kitten may slip out. Remember not to touch it unless you absolutely have too!


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok she's now cleaning me???


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Ok she's now cleaning me???


Ah, that could just be affection
Although if she's almost due to give birth she could be mothering you too


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Ah, that could just be affection
> Although if she's almost due to give birth she could be mothering you too


Haha she's back to cleaning herself now


----------



## tigerboo

Is she making any noises? And hows her breathing is she panting?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Haha she's back to cleaning herself now


Can you see if her stomach has dropped?
Look out for rippling along her stomach (kittens moving) and contractions!


----------



## Vikki1985

tigerboo said:


> Is she making any noises? And hows her breathing is she panting?


Her breathing sometimes seems a little quicker and heavier but no panting


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can you see if her stomach has dropped?
> Look out for rippling along her stomach (kittens moving) and contractions!


She's laid down although she seemed lower today...kittens are really wriggly and seems to be movement closer to the exit than it has been


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She's laid down although she seemed lower today...kittens are really wriggly and seems to be movement closer to the exit than it has been


Wow this lass moves quick, should be within the next couple of hours i'd say


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Wow this lass moves quick, should be within the next couple of hours i'd say


She's napping on and off so I think I'm in for quite a wait


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> She's napping on and off so I think I'm in for quite a wait


I don't know, they can turn pretty quickly. Wait for panting, then you know it's happening!


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I don't know, they can turn pretty quickly. Wait for panting, then you know it's happening!


Waiting......go sleep chick I don't think we are going anywhere for a while x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Waiting......go sleep chick I don't think we are going anywhere for a while x


Are you sure? I don't wanna leave you if you're panicky


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Are you sure? I don't wanna leave you if you're panicky


It's ok, I've calmed down  I will probably be waiting when everyone gets up haha


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> It's ok, I've calmed down  I will probably be waiting when everyone gets up haha


Do you know, I really hoped i'd help deliver my first online litter  but she's been stubborn hehe! I'll be back later today, probably dinnertime to check. Will be expecting a lovely inbox if she delivers in the night 
Or photos tomorrow 

Night chick, wishing you a quiet night!! Good night tinker take care x x x x


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Do you know, I really hoped i'd help deliver my first online litter  but she's been stubborn hehe! I'll be back later today, probably dinnertime to check. Will be expecting a lovely inbox if she delivers in the night
> Or photos tomorrow
> 
> Night chick, wishing you a quiet night!! Good night tinker take care x x x x


Thanks  takes after her mum in the stubbornness department x


----------



## spotty cats

Afternoon here so I'll be around a little bit, have to pick up kittens from neutering soon but do post if you need to and I'll try to check in.


----------



## Vikki1985

spotty cats said:


> Afternoon here so I'll be around a little bit, have to pick up kittens from neutering soon but do post if you need to and I'll try to check in.


Thank you, other than being restless and going in and out of her nests there is nothing significant going on! Hubby will be up at 6 and has the day off so I will nap then.


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok I have woken to a cat prodding/padding/clawing me, she's purring almost constantly and will only go in box if I'm sat with her. No food eaten. Her babies at times feel like they are really pushing out of her sides they are like rocks - contractions? No panting. If I pop to loo etc she talks to me when I come back in. Enjoying lots of belly strokes


----------



## cats galore

tabitha was like this the day she had her kittens. everytime i walked away from she followed and meowed at me. if i walked towards her box she would run and get in it - she seemed to want to be in the box but with me with her. i spent most the day on the floor stroking her.


----------



## Vikki1985

cats galore said:


> tabitha was like this the day she had her kittens. everytime i walked away from she followed and meowed at me. if i walked towards her box she would run and get in it - she seemed to want to be in the box but with me with her. i spent most the day on the floor stroking her.


I'm already getting a numb bum and pin and needles haha but all sounds promising


----------



## lymorelynn

Both of my Siamese girls are like that. Mind you I spend several hours on the floor before anything happens - not even allowed to go to the loo or fall asleep if it's the middle of the night  I hope you have someone to hand who can keep you supplied with tea or coffee Vikki.
I think there will be kittens with you very soon


----------



## Vikki1985

lymorelynn said:


> Both of my Siamese girls are like that. Mind you I spend several hours on the floor before anything happens - not even allowed to go to the loo or fall asleep if it's the middle of the night  I hope you have someone to hand who can keep you supplied with tea or coffee Vikki.
> I think there will be kittens with you very soon


I've got the kettle in the room  she's determined I'm good on 2 hours sleep :-(


----------



## lymorelynn

I have to take my son to the dentist shortly but will be around as much as possible - PM me if you need to, I'll have my phone with me so might be able to help (though reception is not brilliant sometimes )


----------



## Vikki1985

lymorelynn said:


> I have to take my son to the dentist shortly but will be around as much as possible - PM me if you need to, I'll have my phone with me so might be able to help (though reception is not brilliant sometimes )


Thank you x


----------



## lynnenagle

Ooh how exciting  hope her labour goes smoothly... Think i'm needing to have a word with mine again lol


----------



## Vikki1985

lynnenagle said:


> Ooh how exciting  hope her labour goes smoothly... Think i'm needing to have a word with mine again lol


Haha she looks too relaxed! Hope you see progression soon x


----------



## spid

I'm here for a bit now as well.


----------



## tigerboo

Im here aswell.


----------



## Vikki1985

This is the stage we are at now....

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums...A-A4A7-233DADBEA415-2379-0000013216499434.mp4

Quite regular


----------



## JordanRose

Looks like panting to me! Shouldn't be long now (I hope so- you must be shattered!!).

Good luck! She's beautiful, by the way


----------



## Vikki1985

JordanRose said:


> Looks like panting to me! Shouldn't be long now (I hope so- you must be shattered!!).
> 
> Good luck! She's beautiful, by the way


Thank you...I expected mouth open panting?!


----------



## JordanRose

Vikki1985 said:


> Thank you...I expected mouth open panting?!


It'll be different for every cat, I suppose. Should get more obvious as labour progresses.

From that video, though, I could definitely see her breathing increasing, and she seems very focused.


----------



## Vikki1985

Oh mouth is now open panting


----------



## JordanRose

Vikki1985 said:


> Oh mouth is now open panting


She's getting very close, by the sounds of it! Think you're going to be delivering kittens on your bed! 

All you can do is wait and be there to assist should any problems arise. I witnessed a kitten birth last week and luckily, Mum was able to do everything on her own (though needed a bit of encouragement to eat the placentas).

Tons of luck coming your way!


----------



## spid

Will she let you move her off the bed? Or pop a plastic bag under her, or your mattress might be ruined.


----------



## Vikki1985

I have some puppy training mats so will see if she is ok for me to pop one under her x


----------



## spid

I HAVE to go out in about 5 mins - I hope the others are on line for you - good luck.


----------



## lynnenagle

Vikki1985 said:


> Oh mouth is now open panting


Yay go tinks


----------



## Vikki1985

She has gone and hidden in the back of her box now


----------



## JordanRose

Vikki1985 said:


> She has gone and hidden in the back of her box now


Very promising signs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vikki1985

Waters gone


----------



## Vikki1985

Lots of open mouth panting


----------



## spotty cats

Have never seen panting, open mouth or otherwise when in labour

Sounds like your first one isn't far off


----------



## JordanRose

Very, very imminent now!

I'm sure you are, but try and remain calm- you don't want her to pick up on any anxieties.

Once she starts pushing, keep a good eye on her, and time how long she's pushing for. Anything more than 20 minutes and the vets need to be called as a matter of urgency! Have the number to hand, just in case.

Hopefully, you won't need it!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Have I missed it


----------



## tigerboo

Im here now.


----------



## Vikki1985

First kitten out!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Ah just caught up! Come on Tinks !!  6 kittens i'm betting


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> First kitten out!


YAY 
Congratulations Tinks!!!
Got back just in time :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Shes doing really well.


----------



## tigerboo

Vikki has asked me to update this forun for her.


----------



## OrientalSlave

spotty cats said:


> Have never seen panting, open mouth or otherwise when in labour
> 
> Sounds like your first one isn't far off


I have but it was a woman acting on the TV.... Never seen it in the various cats I've sat with.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Vikki has asked me to update this forun for her.


Good stuff, will keep looking for updates!


----------



## tigerboo

Tinks is breathing fast again.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Tinks is breathing fast again.


Has she taken to her kitten?


----------



## tigerboo

She has yes shes ripped the bag and cleaning baby.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> She has yes shes ripped the bag and cleaning baby.


Fantastic news, well done tinks and vikki! x x


----------



## tigerboo

Right the cords still attached.


----------



## tigerboo

Another one on way.


----------



## spotty cats

Will head to bed seeing as you're in 'expert' hands. Hope all goes well


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Cut the cord with scissors, 2in from the body.
Sterilize them first though. (Google help there)


----------



## tigerboo

Its ok all done.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Its ok all done.


Good stuff, second kitten out?


----------



## tigerboo

More panting.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> More panting.


Sorry about all the questions Tigerboo, has Tinks started cleaning/feeding the kits?


----------



## tigerboo

Oh yes she has sorry alls fine with number 1 just waiting for number 2.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh yes she has sorry alls fine with number 1 just waiting for number 2.


Ah right, sorry thought number 2 was out 
Keep us posted when you can, please don't feel you have to rush! You're doing fab!


----------



## tigerboo

More painting whilst cleaning number 1 lol.


----------



## Vikki1985

Thinks she's taking a vacation!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Thinks she's taking a vacation!


Welcome back, everything okay?


----------



## Guest

Just read entire thread, PHEW! 

Was very excited to see the video of her panting (I've helped deliver 2 litters). Did number 2 finally emerge okay?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

NexivRed said:


> _*Just read entire thread, PHEW! *_
> 
> Was very excited to see the video of her panting (I've helped deliver 2 litters). Did number 2 finally emerge okay?


Bloody hell you've got patience :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Not yet. No just waiting.


----------



## Guest

Haha, I didn't even skip posts! Always nice to read through one of these threads and find out kittens are being born safely at the end of it 

Some posts at the start were really upsetting to read, but less said about that the better.

Come on, Tinx! I love her tail btw. Hope we see some semi-longhaired kittens! You'll be able to spot them cos they'll look like they have a slight mullet when just born, and the fur at the end of their tails may extend further than the bone.


----------



## Guest

tigerboo said:


> Not yet. No just waiting.


How long has number 2 been half in/half out?


----------



## Vikki1985

It's just a bit of sac I could see but she has shifted position again


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

NexivRed said:


> Haha, I didn't even skip posts! Always nice to read through one of these threads and find out kittens are being born safely at the end of it
> 
> Some posts at the start were really upsetting to read, but less said about that the better.
> 
> Come on, Tinx! I love her tail btw. Hope we see some semi-longhaired kittens! You'll be able to spot them cos they'll look like they have a slight mullet when just born, and the fur at the end of their tails may extend further than the bone.


Congratulations 
I think I would have skipped most of them :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Im not to sure. I will update as soon as poss.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> It's just a bit of sac I could see but she has shifted position again


What colour's the kitten?


----------



## OrientalSlave

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Cut the cord with scissors, 2in from the body.
> Sterilize them first though. (Google help there)


Clean yes, but sterilized? Normally the mother does it with her teeth and she certainly doesn't have a sterile mouth...

If you use scissors the blunter the better.


----------



## tigerboo

White black and ginger.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

OrientalSlave said:


> Clean yes, but sterilized? Normally the mother does it with her teeth and she certainly doesn't have a sterile mouth...
> 
> If you use scissors the blunter the better.


Sorry, nobody else was helping on this thread so I used google and that's what it suggested


----------



## Guest

tigerboo said:


> White black and ginger.


Oohh! How exciting! SH or S-LH???? 

The kittens will still be receiving oxygenated blood from the placentas after they detach inside the mother and emerge. Like with human babies, it's best to let all the blood pulse from the placentas to the kitten after the birth, so if any cords need to be cut then try and wait a bit. This also means as soon as their faces hit the air they'll start trying to breathe, but will still be receiving oxygen via the umbilical cord. So if a kitten is struggling to breathe don't be in a rush to cut the cord as it would be cutting off their only air supply


----------



## tigerboo

Number 2 out.


----------



## tigerboo

Number 2 is fine.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Brilliant news !


----------



## Guest

Glad it's going well  Colour of number 2???


----------



## tigerboo

The babys the same colour as mom.


----------



## tigerboo

Number 3 is out.


----------



## Treaclesmum

NexivRed said:


> Haha, I didn't even skip posts! Always nice to read through one of these threads and find out kittens are being born safely at the end of it
> 
> Some posts at the start were really upsetting to read, but less said about that the better.
> 
> Come on, Tinx! I love her tail btw. Hope we see some semi-longhaired kittens! You'll be able to spot them cos they'll look like they have a slight mullet when just born, and the fur at the end of their tails may extend further than the bone.


You can't usually spot semi-longhaired kittens for the first couple of weeks! Maybe it's different with certain breeds, but that's how it was with my cat Charcoal anyway


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Well done on three kittens!!


----------



## tigerboo

Its hard work this midwife stuff lol.


----------



## catcoonz

You are having a laugh, ive been up waiting and blimin missed it.
going back to check the last few posts.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Its hard work this midwife stuff lol.


Haha you're doing great, do we think there's anymore kittens than 3 or is that it?


----------



## GingerJasper

Any info on the 3rd baby yet?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

GingerJasper said:


> Any info on the 3rd baby yet?


ohhh I must be so far ahead, I thought we already had number 3


----------



## Vikki1985

3rd is here, black and white with white chin


----------



## catcoonz

Can you confirm that all cords have now been done, kittens are cleaned by mum and they are feeding.

well done everybody.

YM, just a quick point to make, dont rush with doing cords, mum has to be given the chance to do this herself. xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Can you confirm that all cords have now been done, kittens are cleaned by mum and they are feeding.
> 
> well done everybody.
> 
> YM, just a quick point to make, dont rush with doing cords, mum has to be given the chance to do this herself. xx


Ah good tip! Sorry I just saw the comment saying the cord hadn't been cut *yet* and nobody else was here. My mistake, will keep out next time xx


----------



## catcoonz

Please dont keep out, you have done great helping with advise, it was just a little tip for future reference when you advise on the next 4 litters. xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Please dont keep out, you have done great helping with advise, it was just a little tip for future reference when you advise on the next 4 litters. xx


Aw thank you catcoonz 
I'm excited for all the labors, was up until 1:30 this morning with this thread 
Glad babies are here now though! xx


----------



## Vikki1985

We have 3 clean feeding kittens, all cords done and placentas accounted for. Not sure if there is more just wait and see but mum is doing great


----------



## catcoonz

congratulations on the babies. glad all went well.


----------



## we love bsh's

What have I missed whooo


----------



## Vikki1985

Thank you for all the support 
I can't feel any wriggling inside so I think we are done xx


----------



## catcoonz

we love bsh's said:


> What have I missed whooo


Dont worry, i missed it too.


----------



## we love bsh's

I usually stand my girls up are try to feel feel the belly.You can feel if there are more kittens you feel hard lumps.

She may have a rest and have more,they empty one horn 1st.

What time did labour start.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Great news 

What colours? Hope they're all ok and feeding well.  xx


----------



## Vikki1985

we love bsh's said:


> I usually stand my girls up are try to feel feel the belly.You can feel if there are more kittens you feel hard lumps.
> 
> She may have a rest and have more,they empty one horn 1st.
> 
> What time did labour start.


She looks too content to move! She woke me up at 1:30pm shouting at me and panting


----------



## lynnenagle

Congratulations


----------



## Vikki1985

Treaclesmum said:


> Great news
> 
> What colours? Hope they're all ok and feeding well.  xx


We have a black, ginger and white, a black and white with poss ginger on head and a black and white with very white chin


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> She looks too content to move! She woke me up at 1:30pm shouting at me and panting


I know its a shame to disturb them im just saying I do as I like to know whats going on.


----------



## Vikki1985

Question...she moved the blankets in the box to give birth so they are all laid on soggy cardboard - do I need to do anything?


----------



## we love bsh's

Vikki1985 said:


> We have a black, ginger and white, a black and white with poss ginger on head and a black and white with very white chin


First two sound like tortie and whites.


----------



## catcoonz

I wouldnt leave them on soggy cardboard, they will get cold. Try and get a blanket or puppy pad under them.


----------



## Vikki1985

catcoonz said:


> I wouldnt leave them on soggy cardboard, they will get cold. Try and get a blanket or puppy pad under them.


Thought so, thanks


----------



## we love bsh's

You will be surprised at how warm kittens need to be.They need to be kept warm to aid digestion.

I find if its too warm mum moves out of the nest box so I turn my heat lamps off for a bit.Usually I only put heat lamps on just after birth and though night.But heat pads or electric blankets do same job.


----------



## lymorelynn

Well, after the nightmare visit to the dentist with my son I'm glad to hear that you have some kittens Vikki and that all are doing well so far


----------



## Deb1

I can't believe we have some kittens at last!  Well done mum and midwife


----------



## OrientalSlave

tigerboo said:


> Its hard work this midwife stuff lol.


It's much harder for the cat!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Ah congratulations!!
Maybe now the others will start! Photo's as soon as possible please Vikki


----------



## Vikki1985

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Ah congratulations!!
> Maybe now the others will start! Photo's as soon as possible please Vikki


Trying to get some but mum is hiding them...I have a couple of ok ones which I will upload in a mo


----------



## sharonchilds

Yay at last!
Well done Tinks and slave 
I take my hat off to all you lovely people that have helped in this thread...Some amazing people on here


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Trying to get some but mum is hiding them...I have a couple of ok ones which I will upload in a mo


Ah bless her, she probably wants some time with her newborns. Congratulations again! Cannot wait to see the furbabies  xx


----------



## colliemerles

_aw i was at the dentist and missed it, congratulations glad it went well, cant wait for pictures._


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

sharonchilds said:


> Yay at last!
> Well done Tinks and slave
> I take my hat off to all you lovely people that have helped in this thread...Some amazing people on here


I agree, the online midwifes on here are absolutely amazing!! I've learnt alot from them!! Well done guys!!


----------



## JordanRose

Vikki1985 said:


> Trying to get some but mum is hiding them...I have a couple of ok ones which I will upload in a mo


Looking forward to seeing them 

I'd wait a bit though, before taking any more- I wouldn't want to stress Mum out, just let her do her thing for now. She'll be protective of them, but that'll ease off in time, and she should allow you to check them over.

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

Such great news, thank the lord for an easy delivery for your girl and everyone's well and happy! (I sound like a crazy, new age Christian lol). Three will be a nice number for her as well. Looking forward to pics!



Treaclesmum said:


> You can't usually spot semi-longhaired kittens for the first couple of weeks! Maybe it's different with certain breeds, but that's how it was with my cat Charcoal anyway


Ah, my Phoeny came out with distinct "long hair" on the back of his head lol. Yoou could have actually combed it! It was a lovely surprise as mum was a shorthair, but grandma was a semi-longhair as was mum's brother  I do love a good fluffy cat.


----------



## Vikki1985

Rubbish quality but haven't uploaded from camera yet!

This is the 'hi mum' shot










And this is all snuggled up - u can just make out all 3


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Squeeee, the kitten in the first photo is lush!!!


----------



## JordanRose

Gorgeous!! :001_wub:

Difficult to tell from those photos, but they look more like tabbies than torties to me. Don't know what the breeders will think, though, they could possibly be tortie-tabbies, but I guess time will tell!


----------



## Deb1

Stripey! And gorgeous


----------



## Vikki1985

JordanRose said:


> Gorgeous!! :001_wub:
> 
> Difficult to tell from those photos, but they look more like tabbies than torties to me. Don't know what the breeders will think, though, they could possibly be tortie-tabbies, but I guess time will tell!


The one on left is looking more like a grey tabby now with a little white tip to tail. Ill get better ones once mum is ok with it


----------



## Vikki1985

Going for a nap...1.5hrs sleep is not good! Mum and babies all cuddled up


----------



## JordanRose

Vikki1985 said:


> Going for a nap...1.5hrs sleep is not good! Mum and babies all cuddled up





Vikki1985 said:


> The one on left is looking more like a grey tabby now with a little white tip to tail. Ill get better ones once mum is ok with it


We'll soon know- they grow and change remarkably quickly!

Enjoy your nap, while you can!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Going for a nap...1.5hrs sleep is not good! Mum and babies all cuddled up


You deserve it, congratulations, enjoy your nap!! X


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou for the photo, they look a really nice size for newborns. xx


----------



## Vikki1985

Quick query...tinks ate 2 placentas but hasn't had a drink or anything since, drink since around 10am. Last placenta around 3:30. Do I need to tempt her with anything? She started shouting at me half hour ago, she wanted lots if fuss and I think showing me how clever she was haha


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Vikki1985 said:


> Quick query...tinks ate 2 placentas but hasn't had a drink or anything since, drink since around 10am. Last placenta around 3:30. Do I need to tempt her with anything? She started shouting at me half hour ago, she wanted lots if fuss and I think showing me how clever she was haha


No harm in offering!!


----------



## lymorelynn

I usually take a bowl of water to my girls to save them having to get up


----------



## Vikki1985

Thank you! I was going to offer a little cod...is the ok or just try the wet kitten food?


----------



## catcoonz

Im sure kitten food and a nice bowl of water would be appreciated after all this hard work, she may not want to leave the newborns for the moment so keep offering her both.


----------



## we love bsh's

I too take the water too them for first few hours and I mix up some raw food and add water to it till its nice and sloppy so they get extra fluids. You could do that with what ever you feed if you wish.


----------



## Vikki1985

Brilliant! Thanks a lot


----------



## JordanRose

catcoonz said:


> Im sure kitten food and a nice bowl of water would be appreciated after all this hard work, she may not want to leave the newborns for the moment so keep offering her both.


That was the case with the rescue cat last week- she wolfed down 3 bowls of kitten food (which I gave to her in her bed, as she wouldn't leave her kittens)- she was one starving girl, but then she had just given birth so I let her off


----------



## catcoonz

My queen has me well trained, she just meows until i give her both in the nesting box, trouble is she does this for 3 weeks.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> My queen has me well trained, she just meows until i give her both in the nesting box, trouble is she does this for 3 weeks.


she certainly does sound as if she's trained her slave well


----------



## catcoonz

I know she will show me up when you visit cg, she always does. Last time she took car keys out of the bag, i managed to get them back only to turn my back and shes running around squeaking with a tampon from the ladies bag, well i fell over laughing and i apologised so many times but it was funny, now i always tell people to please keep bags zipped.


----------



## JordanRose

catcoonz said:


> I know she will show me up when you visit cg, she always does. Last time she took car keys out of the bag, i managed to get them back only to turn my back and shes running around squeaking with a tampon from the ladies bag, well i fell over laughing and i apologised so many times but it was funny, now i always tell people to please keep bags zipped.


Maybe she thought it was a mouse :blushing: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz

she did think it was her mouse, and you try and get it off her.
My cats always show me up.


----------



## GingerJasper

Well done Vikki and Midwives and of course Tinks and babies. A safety and happy ending to an exciting few days.

The babies look gorgeous. Just the other to come and then possibly a few days rest.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I know she will show me up when you visit cg, she always does. Last time she took car keys out of the bag, i managed to get them back only to turn my back and shes running around squeaking with a tampon from the ladies bag, well i fell over laughing and i apologised so many times but it was funny, now i always tell people to please keep bags zipped.


i'm looking forward to meeting her - wonder what she has lined up for me though


----------



## catcoonz

I dread to think


----------



## we love bsh's

Oh cc you crack me up


----------



## spotty cats

lymorelynn said:


> I usually take a bowl of water to my girls to save them having to get up


Most I know put dishes in the bed, lots of girls will lay feeding kittens with her head in the food dish at the same time

I always give mine milk, egg and calcium afterwards. Along with their usual water bowl and raw food. Some eat right afterwards, others don't but all suck down the milk mix.

Unless I've missed it as I just skimmed posts, make sure to weigh them. I do this in front of mum so she can clearly see them and it takes just seconds.


----------



## Vikki1985

spotty cats said:


> Most I know put dishes in the bed, lots of girls will lay feeding kittens with her head in the food dish at the same time
> 
> I always give mine milk, egg and calcium afterwards. Along with their usual water bowl and raw food. Some eat right afterwards, others don't but all suck down the milk mix.
> 
> Unless I've missed it as I just skimmed posts, make sure to weigh them. I do this in front of mum so she can clearly see them and it takes just seconds.


She's eaten a pouch...I was going to wait and weigh them tomorrow so mum may be happier? Don't want to upset her?


----------



## Vikki1985

She keeps trying to lay on top of them all and keep hearing them squeal... Is that normal???


----------



## spotty cats

Not for my girls, does she move when they squeal? Keep a close eye, at the same time giving her time to properly bond - it can take 24 hours for them to fully settle. 

I weigh my kittens soon as I can, so I have a good birth weight, but you could leave it I suppose if you don't feel she'll allow it or is stressed.


----------



## Vikki1985

She was but she keeps trying to tuck them together and lay on them, maybe she is trying to hide them. She is on her side again now and they are feeding


----------



## Vikki1985

Kittens weights-
Kitten 1 is 115g
Kitten 2 is 128g
Kitten 3 is 119g

I've triple checked kitten 2 as it seems a huge difference but had same result each time!


----------



## spotty cats

Well done at getting their weights  They're good average sized kittens, off to a good start.


----------



## Vikki1985

spotty cats said:


> Well done at getting their weights  They're good average sized kittens, off to a good start.


How often do I weigh them? I've heard different things and not sure which is best - what would you recommend?

Tinks was so cute this morning (not at 5:30am when she woke me for food!) she shouted for me so I went and sat with her stroking her and she rolled onto her back to show off her babies  made me smile anyway


----------



## spotty cats

It's always sweet when they roll over to show off the bubs.

I weigh once a day, around the same time in the morning.

You can download and print kitten record sheets here http://breedsite.com/breeders_downloads/kittenrecords.html or just make your own in Excel to track their weights. 10 grams a day is the general minimum, but mine tend to do 15-20.
A smaller gain for a day isn't a great concern, but more than that and it can be an issue.


----------



## Vikki1985

spotty cats said:


> It's always sweet when they roll over to show off the bubs.
> 
> I weigh once a day, around the same time in the morning.
> 
> You can download and print kitten record sheets here http://breedsite.com/breeders_downloads/kittenrecords.html or just make your own in Excel to track their weights. 10 grams a day is the general minimum, but mine tend to do 15-20.
> A smaller gain for a day isn't a great concern, but more than that and it can be an issue.


Brilliant thank you


----------



## LyraBella

Not having any experience of pregnant cats, I've just followed this thread from afar. So pleased all are well. Gorgeous pics!

Cx


----------



## Vikki1985

Ok just done weigh in and all have gained 

Kitten 1- 134g (19g gain)
Kitten 2- 143g (15g gain)
Kitten 3- 128g (9g gain)

I hope it's ok to update weights daily on here - It just helps knowing people may read and point out anything I need to check on


----------



## OrientalSlave

So long as they keep gaining at least 10g most days (9g is OK) and seem well there is nothing to worry about at present. It shows the mother has enough milk and they are managing to suckle and digest it.

But please keep posting!


----------



## Vikki1985

OrientalSlave said:


> So long as they keep gaining at least 10g most days (9g is OK) and seem well there is nothing to worry about at present. It shows the mother has enough milk and they are managing to suckle and digest it.
> 
> But please keep posting!


Thanks, I'm more worried now than when they were in her tummy haha


----------



## lymorelynn

Vikki1985 said:


> Thanks, I'm more worried now than when they were in her tummy haha


Now the worrying starts  But please do post anything you feel you need to know - giving birth is just the beginning.
Their weights gains are great :thumbup1:


----------



## Vikki1985

Wow! I have just had a all from our new vet - asking how tinks is etc. I've told them she has had them and they are doing well and they were really helpful  we have also been given a free check up when they are around 3 weeks if we would like! Also advise on worming and flea treatment etc which I know I can get from you but it has made me feel more confident in their future medical care. Pointless post but had to tell someone


----------



## spotty cats

I wouldn't take kittens to a vet clinic at such a tender age, they could pick up anything. I'd leave it until first vaccination.


----------



## Vikki1985

I have no worries at present so am happy to wait was just a shock conversation!! They have all gained again today and tinks is doing well so long may it continue


----------



## Vikki1985

Is this normal - since having her babies her milk glands have been obviously full, I've just given her a belly rub and there is no swelling around her nipples and nipples seem smaller??


----------



## catcoonz

are the kittens bellys round so they look well fed, can you gently sqeeze the teat to see if any milk comes out.


----------



## cats galore

Vikki1985 said:


> Is this normal - since having her babies her milk glands have been obviously full, I've just given her a belly rub and there is no swelling around her nipples and nipples seem smaller??


could it be that the kittens have had a good feed and 'emptied' them? if so, the milk should still be there and not dried up


----------



## Vikki1985

Kittens have all gained today and are feeding again so maybe they had a massive feed before I noticed...she back teats feel fuller now. Thanks - will check weights again tomorrow and if they have gained I guess all is normal!


----------



## Vikki1985

Still not felt any swelling since I posted yesterday but all have gained although less than previous days. 
Kitten 1 is +13g
Kitten 2 is +14g
Kitten 3 is +16g 

All above the 10g though so all is good


----------



## catcoonz

Thats good news.


----------



## Vikki1985

Kittens are now 8 days old and eyes are starting to open slightly!

Kitten 1 has gained 100g in total 
Kitten 2 109g
Kitten 3 117g 

All doing well and squealing and fighting for nipples


----------



## chloe1975

you might find with them that they have favourite nipples (usually the back ones) and so the others start to produce less milk. I usually find (unless a big litter) that within a few days the ones at the top have all but stopped producing milk.


----------



## Vikki1985

I think that's what's happening, there only appears to be 2/3 that are regularly wet if that makes sense?! They are all gaining so she must be producing


----------



## Vikki1985

Kittens 1 and 2 opened their eyes today


----------



## Vikki1985

HELP - Kitten 2 has only had a 1g gain...had a 20g gain yesterday. Do I a) phone emergency vet for milk replacement or b) wait until tomorrow and see what has happened? It's wiggly and still shouts loudly when being weighed or touched.

Kitten 3 has now opened its eyes


----------



## OrientalSlave

If it seems otherwise well and is behaving as the day before, weigh again tomorrow, and ring the vet if it's not gained. Suspect all will be well though.


----------



## Vikki1985

OrientalSlave said:


> If it seems otherwise well and is behaving as the day before, weigh again tomorrow, and ring the vet if it's not gained. Suspect all will be well though.


Thank you! I thought that was the case but didn't want to do the wrong thing 😺


----------



## chloe1975

Vikki1985 said:


> HELP - Kitten 2 has only had a 1g gain...had a 20g gain yesterday. Do I a) phone emergency vet for milk replacement or b) wait until tomorrow and see what has happened? It's wiggly and still shouts loudly when being weighed or touched.
> 
> Kitten 3 has now opened its eyes


if the kitten seems healthy and lively still I wouldn't worry too much about 1 day. Kittens grow at different rates and put on more one day than another. Personally this is why I don't weigh my kittens every day otherwise i'd be even more of a nervous wreck than I am already  I know a lot of breeders weigh every day but I weigh once in first couple of days, again not going to disturb the family just to weigh and then every 3 or 4 days. Once they are 3 or 4 weeks old weigh once a week. There are other signs of kitten health other than just weight. But obviously if you are very worried then speak to your vet


----------



## Vikki1985

chloe1975 said:


> if the kitten seems healthy and lively still I wouldn't worry too much about 1 day. Kittens grow at different rates and put on more one day than another. Personally this is why I don't weigh my kittens every day otherwise i'd be even more of a nervous wreck than I am already  I know a lot of breeders weigh every day but I weigh once in first couple of days, again not going to disturb the family just to weigh and then every 3 or 4 days. Once they are 3 or 4 weeks old weigh once a week. There are other signs of kitten health other than just weight. But obviously if you are very worried then speak to your vet


Thanks, it is fine in every other way so guessing it had its full the day before when the other 2 gained less!


----------



## spid

I do weigh every day - but . . I average it out - so over those two days the kitten put on 21g - that's 10.5 g a day and that's good. Obviously if it gained very little again then that's a different consideration. They do often yo-yo.


----------



## Vikki1985

spid said:


> I do weigh every day - but . . I average it out - so over those two days the kitten put on 21g - that's 10.5 g a day and that's good. Obviously if it gained very little again then that's a different consideration. They do often yo-yo.


That makes sense! Glad I stuck around now - I would be going insane without you all!


----------

